# Free On-Line Motorpsort Wiring Lesson



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Came across this and thought I'd share..... Don't know if it's actually free and if it's any good, but I'm probably going to give it a try later this evening

On-Line Motorsport Wiring Lesson


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Bob, please let us know if this is the way to go after watching this wiring lesson.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Well it was worth a shot....... Typical internet BS. "FREE" means $150 for a package of courses that you can learn from watching You Tube, or the old fashion.... Reading an actual factory service manual.

My apologies if I lead anybody to this rabbit hole..... I'm about to start another thread that is the real deal for guys that want to know the basics of small engine repair.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I may just have to "Unlike" your post Bob! LOL
I'll be looking for the new post, as I have a pressure washer with no spark


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Well, I may just have to "Unlike" your post Bob! LOL
> I'll be looking for the new post, as I have a pressure washer with no spark


Just posted it in the General lawn and Garden Tractor section..... If you take a look and think it also sucks "I'll do better, I promise"


----------

